# drop shot suggestions



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

any suggestions on plastics for drop shot fishing?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

jeepguyjames said:


> any suggestions on plastics for drop shot fishing?


Venom Lure Due Drop Worm... Green pumpkin. That's it.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

This time of year I like something small with subtle action so I go with a YUM F-4 or a super fluke Jr. When it gets warmer ill start using stuff with curly tails to get a little more action. 

One thing I've never done before but plan on trying this year is drop shotting streamers. I read an article in a magazine about it and I think it will be pretty effective.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

If you're going after largemouth, try 6" finesse worms, shallow or deep, spring through fall. I rarely fished anything shorter on the drop shot last year, and caught a lot of nice largemouth. I also agree with the comments on less action when it's cold, and more when the water warms up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Robo worm. They come in every color imaginable, and are as soft as can be. Smallmouths i use the regular straight tail. Largemouths i use the fat straight tail.
Also started playing with the strike king dream shot worm back in November. So far so good for largemouth, one trip to the ohio river, and they smallies wouldn't touch it but they would still eat the robo worm.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I like a 4in fineness worm or 4in curly tail worm. Experimenting is also good with different plastics. For colors, I like pumpkin seed or green pumpkin seed for fineness worm. Curly tail worm (this is a single curl) I like the main body being pumpkin seed but the tail green.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

What is a drop shot never heard of it can you explain or got a pic


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

black swamp said:


> What is a drop shot never heard of it can you explain or got a pic


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

jeepguyjames said:


> any suggestions on plastics for drop shot fishing?


okay that leaves it open .1 what are you fishing for 
2 where are you fishing at 
I drop shot for everthing now from gills to perch and bass UNLESS you fishing in a touranment i would use live bait .

as far as drop shotting you can use anything you want even crankbaits,stickbaits. 

i like just minnow type baits .on erie tubes ,or gobies .great live bait too .


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Good application for clearer water. Great for crappie and bluegill too. I like the pencil weights and a small circle hook for bass.
Bassky


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

black swamp said:


> What is a drop shot never heard of it can you explain or got a pic


Here's a nice detailed article: http://www.richz.com/fishing/articles/dropshot.html

I like using it to fish the edge of weed beds and inside of weed beds. Make sure you got a weedless hook on there when fishing weeds, open water you can rig a open hook.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Have you guys used the drop shot hooks that have a swivel above and below the hook? They insure that the hook stands outward from the line without having to worry about your knot tying abilities. I've used them, along with the drop shot weights that have the sliding eyelet for setting the tag depth. The setup works great, but I haven't really caught that may fish on it yet.

I've gotta do some YouTube surfing to brush up on my drop-shoting technique.

TIC


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

For those who drop shot gills and crappie - what size hooks and plastics would you suggest for that? It never occurred to me to use it for anything other than bass.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i havent ever caught a fish on the drop shot but i know some guys that swear by berkley gulp minnows. seen them catch lots of fish. bass crappie perch and gills mostly


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Strike King Dream Shot worm 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> okay that leaves it open .1 what are you fishing for
> 2 where are you fishing at
> I drop shot for everthing now from gills to perch and bass UNLESS you fishing in a touranment i would use live bait .
> 
> ...


I fish on average twice a week.....southwest and central ohio lakes.....my drop shot fishing will be done for large mouth and lake erie small mouth.....do alot of crappie &wally fishing, learning this bass fishing thing


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

jeepguyjames said:


> I fish on average twice a week.....southwest and central ohio lakes.....my drop shot fishing will be done for large mouth and lake erie small mouth.....do alot of crappie &wally fishing, learning this bass fishing thing


can't speak about the lake down there but on erie is the only why to fish for smallies is to drop shot ..if you fun fishing get the biggest minnow's you can and drop shot them ..you will be shock at what you catch .

now get some poor boy gobies the small ones and the big ones great bait .drop shot tubes and minnow looking bait .berkley gulp alive have some great one to .


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I use an aberdeen bluegill hook with long shank for crappie and bluegill sizes 6-10, I prefer size 8.
Bassky


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bassky said:


> I use an aberdeen bluegill hook with long shank for crappie and bluegill sizes 6-10, I prefer size 8.
> Bassky


Is this, by chance, the same Bassky from the Fishin.com KY Discussion Board?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> One thing I've never done before but plan on trying this year is drop shotting streamers. I read an article in a magazine about it and I think it will be pretty effective.


I think thats a great idea, I might have to tie some bigger largemouth sized ones for that.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes I use same name on several sites.
Bassky


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bassky said:


> Yes I use same name on several sites.
> Bassky


Very cool. I go by MetalFish513 on that board. Some of your suggests on NKY creeks have put me on some good fish. Thank you!


----------

